# Battery drain damon astoria 3773(2007)



## prento

Can anyone help,
When I put a meter on the positive lead I have around a 2.5-2.75 amp drain on my leisure battery(its a new battery) with everything turned off inside the camper(the two chassis batteries hold they charge)ie if i go to bed at 11.00pm with the leisure battery topped up to12.5volts showing on the reader in the camper when you get up at 8.00am it will show 7 or 8 volts on the reader...........what is the drain?and how can I stop it?

Cheers mark.
From England.
Can anyone help,
When I put a meter on the positive lead I have around a 2.5-2.75 amp drain on my leisure battery(its a new battery) with everything turned off inside the camper(the two chassis batteries hold they charge)ie if i go to bed at 11.00pm with the leisure battery topped up to12.5volts showing on the reader in the camper when you get up at 8.00am it will show 7 or 8 volts on the reader...........what is the drain?and how can I stop it?

Cheers mark.
From England.


----------



## Clay L

One thing to check is basement compartment lights on. Another is an engine heater on - if it is on the house battery as I understand some are. You may have to start pulling fuses one at a time to see what the drain is.


----------

